# Schools in Lexington?



## Scout (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi y'all, I'm in Lexington Ky looking for a good school, with an application emphasis. My background is mainly Japanese but really looking for Taijiquan, and or Wing Chun. Obviously in this tread I'm asking about Taijiquan not Wing Chun. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## Scout (Aug 9, 2016)

I know it's not Lexington, but can anyone shed any light on this place? I'm always suspicious of a place that says they know all styles, in this case, Chen, Yang, Sun, only missing Wu. Shouldn't 1 style take many many years?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 9, 2016)

Scout said:


> I know it's not Lexington, but can anyone shed any light on this place? I'm always suspicious of a place that says they know all styles, in this case, Chen, Yang, Sun, only missing Wu. Shouldn't 1 style take many many years?


Was there supposed to be a link there?


----------



## Scout (Aug 9, 2016)

dang it sorry lol here ya go Shanren Academy (山人学院)


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 10, 2016)

Scout said:


> Hi y'all, I'm in Lexington Ky looking for a good school, with an application emphasis. My background is mainly Japanese but really looking for Taijiquan, and or Wing Chun. Obviously in this tread I'm asking about Taijiquan not Wing Chun. Thanks everyone !!



Call Steve Finn at Kenpo Karate LLC.

There is none better.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't see anything weird or bad looks like he learned some short forms which is why he teaches all those styles. 
Learning a form and mastery of the form are different. His Chen forms may be better then his yang form or a deeper martial understanding of applications in Taijiquan then his Baguazhang. For example, my Baguazhang martial application is deeper level then my Xingyiquan applications even though I know both forms. Because I consider myself a Baguazhang person my approach to other arts is in a Baguazhang manner though everyone wants me to teach them Taijiquan these days....go check out the school and see how it is.


----------



## Scout (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you oaktree, for your insight and clarification. I think I think I will go check it out. Anything I should be on the lookout for ?


----------



## oaktree (Aug 15, 2016)

Scout said:


> Thank you oaktree, for your insight and clarification. I think I think I will go check it out. Anything I should be on the lookout for ?


Check out the students form. The teacher may be good at martial arts but not able to teach very well. As a potential student, watch the interaction between student and teacher see the teaching style, a good teacher should encourage a student, help a student find the answer and think.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 15, 2016)

Never meant the man (talked on line once or twice), but Bob Ashmore is a Yang taijiquan instructor certified by the Yang Family and last I knew he was in Lexington

*Bob Ashmore, Affiliated School Director*

Also never meant or even talked to Jim Showalter, as far as I know, but he is allegedly in Lexington too

*Jim Showalter, Affiliated Instructor*


----------

